# Where’s Halloween hiding…



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

..in your house? After Halloween last year I took all my decorations down quickly so I could get Thanksgiving and Christmas up. Well we have had a very snowy/cold year and I haven't had the time or the motivation to collect my Halloween decorations and store them properly. Yesterday was a nice day (well it was in the 40's anyway) and as I was checking the fluids in my cars and generally taking advantage of the day I noticed my decoration laying around everywhere.
Here's a couple shots of my Halloween stuff tucked away in the corner of the basement and in the garage. Where is your Halloween hiding around your house??

The basement









The garage


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The day after Halloween I try and box everything neatly (helps when all the outside decorations from being put inside Halloween night are piled up in my living room) and take every box down the basement. From Halloween until the time I start decorating for Christmas, I am still finding things that were just overlooked and I put them next to the basement stairs. I try to keep everything in one part of the basement regardless of size. I do have shelve storage for boxes and I hang my skeletons up on the pipes so I can keep them together and not have to keep connecting the bones. I would love to have a room like LaurieBeast has and keep some of my things up all year around.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha mine used to be scattered everywhere most is in my attic but I STILL have props in almost everyroom including decorating my room with them


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

hahaha..most of my stuff hides in every room of the house!! witch potion bottles in the living room, skulls in the kitchen..ect..not a room without something in it..


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine is is the basement, in several area, some on shelves, the props are all standing around the laundry room,with more things on a table in another basement room, I am trying to organize it, not having too much luck so far. Eyes-in-the-dark-- we have the same washer!- only my halloween is to the left of it, not the right!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I am very proud to say that halloween decorations are nicely stored in their own shed. However, the dining room if full of prop building supplies and half finished props.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Bethene said:


> Eyes-in-the-dark-- we have the same washer!- only my halloween is to the left of it, not the right!!


ROFL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And my ex-wife was complaining about me. Ha. She should see this.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, except for my mache props, all the Halloween goodies are in plastic storage bins (orange and black colored) in the garage...15 of 'em  I also keep all my candles and latex masks inside in a box in my studio.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Most of Halloween is tucked under the stairs in the basement. Underneath the lower flight and the landing is all storage space.

The rest is tucked in various places around the rest of the workshop side of the basement. I broke down the walls and stuck the 2x4s in the rafters. The plywood got cut in half and stacked neatly against the wall with all the vacuform stone panels.

As for this year's additions, who knows where I'm going to put it all. I may try to make some use of the limited space in our attic. We have a truss roof so there's no real usable attic. But I might be able to use the space to either side of the access hatch.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I store most of mine in the garage in tubs I think there is about 23 of those in there and then stuff piled on those plus i have 2 tubs in my storage area in basement and a bunch of stuff in my workroom too. which is a total mess now.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

All of my stuff is in the spare bedroom. Most were put away until my bathroom flooded. I had to take everything out of the closet. So....there it sits.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

DT singing(Where have all the Halloween stuff go. La la la la la la)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, I don't feel so bad about having stuff everywhere now. I have some in tubs in the bedroom, corpses and reapers hanging on the porch, a pile of skulls in the living room with a dragon head on a stand. The rest is out in the shop (a garage that never seen a car) where my work benchs are.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I still have ghost scene setters covering the ceiling of my kitchen. There are spiders all over the bar. Two windows still have skeleton curtains up. What can I say? I like the look. There are miscellaneous skeletons and goblins and ghouls scattered throughout the house. 

Am I a bad person?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

no slimy, you are a HAUNTER!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Well at least I know I'm not alone. Snow again tomorrow so I guess the garage will not get cleaned for another week or so....and the basement... heck, I like being able to see something Halloweeen every day because, unlike some of you, my wife will not let me keep "stuff" up all year round.


----------

